# Any advice to buy a new punching bag ?



## arnuld (Oct 8, 2009)

I am going to put a new tool in my training , a punch bag. Can anyone give me some advice before I go looking. A leather one or one made of cloth ? Buy hand-wraps or not. Buy the one which comes pre-stuffed with some material or buy an empty one and fill it with powdered wood sawdust ?

Along with lots of punches , I am planning to practice lots of  kicks and  elbow-attacks (Street Safe -1, Pual Vunak).

Any suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of BOB.

http://www.centurymartialarts.com/T...onent_Bag/Sparring_BOB_Body_Opponent_Bag.aspx


----------



## Big Don (Oct 8, 2009)

Rag filled beats sand filled all to hell. Sand filled bags tend to develop hard spots, imagine punching concrete.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 8, 2009)

Haven't tried a leather bag. The vinyl ones aren't bad though. 

I hate canvas bags. You might as well be punching sandpaper if you're not using wraps and bag gloves. They'd give you some nasty rug burn on the elbows and knees. 

Prefilled vs shells just comes down to how much you want to pay in shipping costs. I'd go with rags or shredded carpet and foam over sawdust. The denser stuff grows to be overly rough on your joints. (Especially once it settles.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 8, 2009)

I had a vinyl Everlast that lasted for about 30 years (with a few repairs) and I now have a leather Everlast and so far so good


----------



## arnuld (Oct 9, 2009)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm a huge fan of BOB.
> 
> http://www.centurymartialarts.com/T...onent_Bag/Sparring_BOB_Body_Opponent_Bag.aspx




I love Bob too  but it will take my 15,000/- INR (INdian Rupees)  to purchase him, its a lot of money for me, will take around 1 year to save. I like this one too and this 6 foot one personally.


----------



## arnuld (Oct 9, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Rag filled beats sand filled all to hell. Sand filled bags tend to develop hard spots, imagine punching concrete.



What is rag anyway ?   I tried searching on Google and across Google Images with different search terms like *Rag fills*, *Rag Filled Punching Bags*, *rag + punching bags* but did not came with anything. The best definition I see is here  which means cloth cuttings, small pieces of useless clothes or carpets etc. whatever the word is it comes down to large amount of small and tiny pieces of cloth put into the bag. Am I right ?


----------



## mendozahoney (Oct 9, 2009)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm a huge fan of BOB.
> 
> http://www.centurymartialarts.com/T...onent_Bag/Sparring_BOB_Body_Opponent_Bag.aspx




Nice link!
I guess its a good toy.

I like punching, I love Manny Pacquiao! heheheh


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 9, 2009)

arnuld said:


> What is rag anyway ?   I tried searching on Google and across Google Images with different search terms like *Rag fills*, *Rag Filled Punching Bags*, *rag + punching bags* but did not came with anything. The best definition I see is here  which means cloth cuttings, small pieces of useless clothes or carpets etc. whatever the word is it comes down to large amount of small and tiny pieces of cloth put into the bag. Am I right ?




That's it.  

If you have a place to hang a bag, a hanging bag will serve you much better then a BOB or any other freestanding one.

Leather / canvas / vinyl will all last a long time, leather is more expensive, canvas will tear your skin off quicker (but if you are wearing gloves like you should be this won't be a problem)

Filling bags is not fun, but it will save you a good chunk of the cost and make shipping cheaper.

They are a piece of fitness equipment, which means lots of people buy them, use them once and never again.  You might be able to pick a barely used one up for < 1/2 price if you watch for them.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 9, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> That's it.
> 
> If you have a place to hang a bag, a hanging bag will serve you much better then a BOB or any other freestanding one.


There are hanging BOB's too.


----------



## still learning (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello,  Another opinion here...You may want to stay with Vinyl bags for prices and selections.

Look for life time warranties too...Vinyl

We never tried the water fill ones?  ...something to consider

Bob is a nice person to hit too...!

the bags with the big black base and adjustable tops (water fill bottoms) ...sometimes cracks and leaks...

Aloha,


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd get a canvas bag because they last foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr just wear bag gloves.
but for kicking etc I'd get like a 6 ft muay thai bag


----------



## Knives (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been using a Everlast Nevatear 100lb vinyl heavy bag for a few months now.  Works great!  I use hand-wraps and 12oz gloves.


----------



## tallgeese (Oct 14, 2009)

A good leather bag will last forever, probably literally.  I've had one forever and it's still  holding up.  That said, either of your other out coverings will do just fine. 

As said, canvas will tear up your hands if you're not careful with wraps or gloves.  If you're doing Vunak's stuff, you'll scuff up your elbows pretty good as well.  I know, I keep an older one around to do ground and pound work on.  Probably one of the other outers is better.

BOB is a great tool.  However, I also agree that it's secondary to a good hanging heavy bag.  I'd rule it out until you are wanting a secondary option and have a bunch of free cash floating around.

Either way, you'll need some sort of bag glove or wrap.  Personally, I like wraps, but to each their own.  It's certainly easier to slide some gloves on and go.  I keep a set near mine for the odd round here and there.

Good luck with the equipment hunt and let us know how it goes.  Just as a thought, keep an eye on sites like craigslist and such.  Sometimes you can get a real steal on things like bags on there.


----------



## arnuld (Oct 20, 2009)

As advised, I have ordered a pre-stuffed 6 feet Muay-Thai bag, it is expansive though but its was one time investment.


----------



## arnuld (Oct 20, 2009)

Damon1698 said:


> I'd get a canvas bag because they last foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr just wear bag gloves.
> but for kicking etc I'd get like a 6 ft muay thai bag



Gloves will save the bag or the hands or both ?


----------

